# Poor Widdle Halle Berry!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Awwww, little Kitty-Girl doesn't want to play superhero anymore? This chick ain't nothin' but a joke! It's not only her Spandex persona that seems to be bombing at the box office. Remember *Gothika?* *Catwoman* was made for $100 million bones, and so far WORLD WIDE it has only grossed $39 million, and continues to plummet. Here's the url where Halle doesn't wan't to play Superhero anymore (I'm sure she won't be missed!) There are other beautiful African-American Women that can play Storm in *X3,* she's not the only one. Including that marshmallow Adam West, remind me how many Batmen there are? Exactly! Get Halle out of here already! Tyra Banks would be the perfect replacement for her---IN ANYTHING!!!

http://superherohype.com/x-men/index.php?id=1824


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

This movie is crap. That's why it is plummeting at the box office. I'm sure those that went to see it just saw to see Halle in spandex. Anyone remember Swordfish? That movie was bad too, but I thnk people saw it because Halle showed some skin. She is overrated.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Okay, first of all, let's not go dissing her spandex persona.  

But to be quite honest, I'm not a Halle Barry fan, and won't mind not seeing her in X3. She was timid, awkward, and really didn't fit the role of that powerful African goddess we all have come to love from the comics. She had the worst lines, and seemed to be one of the weakest characters in the movie. Bring on someone new!


----------



## feral cat (Jul 27, 2004)

I thought it was pretty sad to see all the Veiled racism on the IMDB, concerning the movies failure and a black woman playing Catwoman … The movies sucks because it sucks nothing to do with H B racial make up! 
If she has read that kind of stuff I can understand why she would not want to do any more superhero movies. 
She was a bit wimpy for storm anyway, give the role to Angela Basset, she could kick some ass!!!


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

she just seems like a dramma queen. I wished that Michele P would of done the role again she was sooo hot . And as for Angela to be Storm, YAY BABY!!! She is a tuff cookie! You see them muscles in "Strange Days"? and the Tina Turner movie? WOW!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Actually, I would LOVE to see Catherine Zeta-Jones play the Catwoman from the Batman comics, the origianl Selena Kyle. She would fit the role quite nicely.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

I've no interest in seeing Cat Woman, but I kind of liked Gothica. Not because of her, but because the story line was great... she just isn't that great of an actress. In fact, IMO, she was the only thing wrong with the movie.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I want to lick the sweat out from between her thighs but I don't find anything talented about her. She tends to _overact_ in my opinion.

~~Bill~~


----------

